# Cheap entry pools/beach clubs?



## xsimonex

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knows of any pools or beach clubs around Dubai with cheap entry fees preferably under 100dhs? 

All the information online seems pretty outdated and so sick of spending a fortune every weekend just to sunbathe! 

Thanks,

Simone


----------



## vantage

xsimonex said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows of any pools or beach clubs around Dubai with cheap entry fees preferably under 100dhs?
> 
> All the information online seems pretty outdated and so sick of spending a fortune every weekend just to sunbathe!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Simone


If you are going 'just to sunbathe', why not go to the beach?
It's free...... (Meets the under 100dhs criteria)
You can swim there too... Big blue thing next to the sand..

Worst case, Jumeirah Beach Park is 5dhs


----------



## Mr Rossi

First Direct credit card gives you a choice of free use for around 10 gyms/pools. Most have a maximum of allocated slots of 10 or 12, but there's one that has no limit and you can go anytime.


----------



## FlexRay

I know there is a lot out there but lately i found Montgomorie golf club is 150dhs and Jumeirah islands club is 150dhs

No beaches though, just pools and loungers

Craig


----------



## Zexotic

Read this somewhere very recently. Hope this helps.

Hotel swimming pools:

Radisson Blu Hotel, Deira - 75 Dhs, full day, all amenities.
Dubai Youth Center, Deira - 50 Dhs, full day, all amenities.
Lotus Grand Hotel, Deira - 30 Dhs, full day, all amenitities.
Hatta Fort Hotel, Hatta - 50 Dhs, full day, all amenities.
Ibn Battuta Gate Hotel - 100 Dhs, full day, all amenities.
Bodylines Health Club, Rotana, SZE - 100 Dhs, full day, all amenities, all access.
The Address, Dubai Mall - 100 Dhs, full day, all amenities, all access, the most amazing view.
Novotel Hotel, World Trade Center - 30 Dhs, full day, all amenities, all access.

Call and confirm the prices.


----------



## zed_kid

Zexotic said:


> The Address, Dubai Mall - 100 Dhs, full day, all amenities, all access, the most amazing view.


This sounds like a rippa deal if true! Do they serve booze near the pool there?


----------



## JonGard

Much as I avoid it at nights and weekends, if you want a beach with drink on for free, surely you would just head to Barasti?

During the week you'll always get the big beds and they have 'ok' mojitos for 25AED.


----------



## Zexotic

zed_kid said:


> This sounds like a rippa deal if true! Do they serve booze near the pool there?


I'm not too sure. I copied this information from somewhere. You can call and check with the hotel? Best of luck!


----------



## keliska

JonGard said:


> Much as I avoid it at nights and weekends, if you want a beach with drink on for free, surely you would just head to Barasti?


Is there any charge on Barasti beach during the day? Any entry or bed&umbrella charges?


----------



## JonGard

keliska said:


> Is there any charge on Barasti beach during the day? Any entry or bed&umbrella charges?



Nope, no charges. But the umbrella stands can be bloody hard to drag to your bed in the heat!


----------



## keliska

JonGard said:


> Nope, no charges. But the umbrella stands can be bloody hard to drag to your bed in the heat!


So if I understand it well the Barasti beach is freely accessible during the day with no charges even if you're not the Meridian Mina Seyahi guest?


----------



## JonGard

Yes. You understand it well.


----------



## rehanameri

Hi,



xsimonex said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows of any pools or beach clubs around Dubai with cheap entry fees preferably under 100dhs?
> 
> All the information online seems pretty outdated and so sick of spending a fortune every weekend just to sunbathe!


Why don't you try some of the online agencies :help: you may find out an appropriate destination around Dubai at very cheap rate.

It's not always :nono: the information is outdated, there are many reputed agencies in Dubai, they can sure help you out in figuring your needs and may assist you for it.

I have searched for your requirement & found this online hotels & resorts booking company, named "*Pro Stay*".

Hope it may help you


----------



## Zexotic

rehanameri said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you try some of the online agencies :help: you may find out an appropriate destination around Dubai at very cheap rate.
> 
> It's not always :nono: the information is outdated, there are many reputed agencies in Dubai, they can sure help you out in figuring your needs and may assist you for it.
> 
> I have searched for your requirement & found this online hotels & resorts booking company, named "*Pro Stay*".
> 
> Hope it may help you



So what have you been smoking lately?


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

rehanameri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why don't you try some of the online agencies :help: you may find out an appropriate destination around Dubai at very cheap rate.
> 
> It's not always :nono: the information is outdated, there are many reputed agencies in Dubai, they can sure help you out in figuring your needs and may assist you for it.
> 
> I have searched for your requirement & found this online hotels & resorts booking company, named "Pro Stay".
> 
> Hope it may help you


What?


----------

